
Ruby on Rails vs. Express.js. A Ruby dev shop owner perspective - bobbykrk
https://ideamotive.co/blog/ruby-rails-vs-express-js-ruby-dev-shop-owner-perspective/
======
milo_im
Happy to see comparison of Rails vs Express and not Rails with node js. Latter
is common misunderstanding

------
__rp
Comparing frameworks by the commonly used gems/plugins seems to not be a bad
idea. I wish to see list of 100 most popular gems and their equivalents in
competitive frameworks.

